# Base of cats tail fluffs up like a squirrels!



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

Just wondering... Does anyone else's cat's tail fluff up at the base somewhat like a squirrels when being petted?? 

My (tomcat) Samurai has always done this when in a "loving" mood along side his purring but I've never witnessed it in any other cat.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy does that too - his tail goes up abit and fluffs out. ha!


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

Jan Rebecca said:


> Tuffy does that too - his tail goes up abit and fluffs out. ha!


Ahhh, I wonder if its just the tomcats that do that then? I had 2 tabby cats when I were younger and they never done it... I find toms are much more loving on the whole, or perhaps it's just the ones I've had the pleasure of having... :love2


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's the first cat I've had so I dunno- I just thought it was a cat thing - ha! INteresting -maybe it IS a boy thing?!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow does this as well when I'm brushing him.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Simone does it when I scratch his back, but he's poofy anyways


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

So the question is .... Do females tails also do this when being petted??


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

sherbert's tail always goes into the parade position and does that little shake that kittens do to mother cats. If you didn't know him you would think he was about to spray your leg or something.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Weighing in for the females since I have 3. I have never seen them doing this when being petted. Egypt does this during play, but not when she's relaxed. On the same hand, I have not seen Sasha do it yet since he is a boy, but he is only 14 weeks.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

dweamgoil said:


> Weighing in for the females since I have 3. I have never seen them doing this when being petted. Egypt does this during play, but not when she's relaxed. On the same hand, I have not seen Sasha do it yet since he is a boy, but he is only 14 weeks.


Wow, your cats are all absolutely gorgeous! :love2


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

swimkris said:


> Simone does it when I scratch his back, but he's poofy anyways


LOL! Pink diamante collar for him then  and may I say what a beautiful collection of cats you have there :love2


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCatsWhiskers said:


> LOL! Pink diamante collar for him then  and may I say what a beautiful collection of cats you have there :love2


Thank you! They need that cuteness to get away with the stuff they do!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

TheCatsWhiskers said:


> Wow, your cats are all absolutely gorgeous! :love2


 
Aww...shucks...thanks


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

My new female rescue cat Jess sometimes fluffs up the base of her tail when petted.

I managed to answer my own question! :cool


----------



## Janeway (Jul 9, 2011)

cutie only dose this when playing so far l'v never seen her tail fluff up when dad or l put her mind you she not realy a lap cat.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

When I rub Catty on the back, she put her tail up a puts it in my face. It's almost like a squirrel but the tail is like, way bigger! lol


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Apollo does it all the time. He has fluffy tail terror runs a whole lot, but even once he's calm and purring and he's getting some pet action, his tail will puff out. He looks so silly, lol.


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, I have a female maine **** mix and she does this with her big fluffy tail. She curls it up on her back till it's almost touching the tip of her head. She does it especially when being petted.


----------

